# Hello!



## PeterMichaelF (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi everyone,

My name's Peter, I'm 57, and I've been doing Taekwondo for almost three months... But it may be already over. More on this in another thread, but I'd thought I'd say hello before asking your thoughts on that.

Glad to be here!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 22, 2021)

PeterMichaelF said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name's Peter, I'm 57, and I've been doing Taekwondo for almost three months... But it may be already over. More on this in another thread, but I'd thought I'd say hello before asking your thoughts on that.
> 
> Glad to be here!


Welcome to Martial Talk, Peter. We are glad you found us and hope your stay is beneficial to you.  MT Staff....


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 23, 2021)

A massive welcome to you Peter! Hope you stick around and chat with us crazy folk haha. Saw your thread and replied.

Hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Dec 12, 2021)

Welcome to MT


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. 
I hope to hear more about your journey.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Dec 14, 2021)

PeterMichaelF said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name's Peter, I'm 57, and I've been doing Taekwondo for almost three months... But it may be already over. More on this in another thread, but I'd thought I'd say hello before asking your thoughts on that.
> 
> Glad to be here!


Welcome.


----------

